# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Si mund te instaloj Linux ne windows 7

## heron

Pershendetje te nderuar antar , kam nje laptop ne windows7 me 2ghz CPU dhe 2gb RAM , si eshte menyra me e leht ta instaloj linux per me mujt me perdor .
Apo ka far forme virtuale machine me bo .
Si dhe ku mund ta gjej ate program .
Faleminderit per mirkuptimin

----------


## ErgjanJaha

Mundesh me downloadu VMWare Player ose    Virtualbox
https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/inf...orkstation/8_0

Pastaj nvaret cilin OS e deshiron, mundesh me downloadu KaLi Linux  (me sa e di tash ka kalu ne nje emer tjeter dhe kane bere permisime)

Ka tutoriale nyoutube boll, keshtu qe mundesh me marre instruksione me te mira nga ato per me shume.

----------

DiGiT@LiFE (30-07-2017)

----------


## driniluka

une do te sygjeroja me mire te perdoresh dual boot.

----------


## MuhaDanger

redhe dual bot osht po kali linux punin ma shpejt per laptopa te vjetetr se sa windows 7 5 euro instalohet

----------

